# Game On - Ohio State vs. Oregon - game updates and trash talk - for fun



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Come on in and have fun. Cheer, boo, talk trash, and have fun.

May the best team win.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

And the best team is OREGON!!! Go Ducks!

Ohio State, congrats that you made it this far.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Come on in and have fun. Cheer, boo, talk trash, and have fun.
> 
> May the best team win.


Gad to see you helping to sweat the Buckeye's in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Gad to see you helping to sweat the Buckeye's in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My pleasure.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> My pleasure.


Ya we herd all the shit talk for weeks, months through out the past 4 seasons now but the true fans all know The Ohio State Buckeye's are the only #1


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Ya we herd all the shit talk for weeks, months through out the past 4 seasons now but the true fans all know The Ohio State Buckeye's are the only #1


OK baby, it's show time.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> OK baby, it's show time.


If I only had Cable. @&#&#*


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> If I only had Cable. @&#&#*


Stay here. We'll keep you updated.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Turnover - OSU recovered!!!


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

go ducks


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 12, 2015)

O.H.I.O. Let's get it bucks. This ones for u coach.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Overturned!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon in the red zone.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Stay here. We'll keep you updated.


ut oh,
you better get on the Buckeye bandwagon.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

TD Ducks.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Ohio State will make some noise here in a bit I'll bet.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Damn, OSU's QB looks a lot like Can Newton back in 2010. Bad omen for the Ducks?


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

Let's go Defense !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

even up


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

TBone Jack,
Where's that update.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

WTF is happening????????????


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

you talking about the non call on holding in the 
backfield.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry, had to take care of plants...

OSU ahead 14-7. End of 1st.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

SeedHo said:


> you talking about the non call on holding in the
> backfield.


No, i'm talking about the ass whooping the Ducks are about to receive.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU will start the 2nd quarter with the ball, 2nd down at near mid-field. Leading 14-7.


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

wow 2 non calls in a quarter.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU is for real. I'll say that.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 12, 2015)

Damn foosball


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

12-Gauge is a big kid, isn't he?


----------



## SeedHo (Jan 12, 2015)

hes a monster


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 12, 2015)

Im still bitter about the broncos


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU fumbled. Oregon 1st and 10 at mid-field.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon on the move, in the red zone.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU goal line stand!!! OSU takes over inside their own 1 yard line.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU on the Duck 40 yard line.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Pass play down to the 10 yard line, fumbled by OSU, recovered by the Ducks!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Damn, sharp turnarounds here in the first half...turnovers and a goal line stand...then a huge pass play for OSU, fumbled away.

Oregon with the ball 1st down deep in their own territory.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU sack on 3rd down forces a punt. OSU has it 1st down at mid-field ahead 14-7, early 3rd quarter.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you still with us @Hierthanu?


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU long pass down to the 5.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU scores a TD!!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in a weird place with this game. First off I don't really like either team but I like that Marcus is from Hawaii so I wanna root for them. But my best friend growing up was a big time Ohio State fan and he died about 5 years ago, so I'd like to see them pull the upset and Urban Meyer is the best college coach,period.


TD Ohio State. Gonna be 21-7 at 4:55 to go in the 2nd.

Cardell Jones is a fucking beast.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

NO. called back.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Now they score. TD OSU, now leading 21-7.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon on the move.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

Still here, that's a real good play by play.
Go Bucks, and thank you TBone Jack.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon in the red zone.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Marriota missed a fucking wide open receiver for a first down. Oregon has to kick a field goal. OSU still leads 21-10. Some Heisman winner. Missed a fucking wide open receiver for a crucial first down in the most important game of the year.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon's defensive front four seems soft.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Half time. OSU ahead 21-10. Great game.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Hierthanu said:


> Still here, that's a real good play by play.
> Go Bucks, and thank you TBone Jack.


You're very welcome. 2nd half coming up soon.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

That goal line stand by OSU was huge, yeah?


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Half time is so so long in these big games. With all the advertising.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

2nd half beginning...Oregon kicks off, OSU begins at their own 25.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Huge running play on 1st down. OSU runs it out to the 50.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Another 1st down OSU, to the 39.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Almost TD OSU, ruled out of bounds. Good call.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon scores. OSU leading 21-17.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU on the move.


----------



## Hierthanu (Jan 12, 2015)

That cool, I even smoked a bowl in celebration for m.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Run play, short of first down. 4th down.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Previous play under further review.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

Confirmed. 4th down.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU goes for it and makes it!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU fumbles and Oregon recovers!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

1st and 10, Oregon on OSU 22.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU defense held, Oregon kicked field goal. 21-20 OSU leads.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU on the move in Oregon territory.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 12, 2015)

OSU scores!!! 28-20 OSU.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 12, 2015)

Go buckeyes !!! Beating ass with 12 gauge ! Fuck mariota that pussy ass . He"ll never make it !


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 12, 2015)

Go buckeyes !!!! Oregon is a good team .


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 12, 2015)

Good job state. Knew you could do it.


----------

